# Spot spraying Celsius?



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

When spot showing Celsius, how wet do you make the weed? Do you wet one weed more than another--say crabgrass vs clover?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It doesn't take much at all. The technical answer is one gallon of spot spraying mix should cover about 1,000 square feet. I mix at the high rate and use a yellow TeeJet nozzle for spot spraying. I make a single pass over the weed. The heavier you spray the higher the risk of discoloring desirable turfgrass. The lighter you spray the higher the risk of needing a second application after a week or two. Neither are really the end of the world. Spray with confidence. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a half second or less of spray. A little goes a long way. With a tee-jet tip, I can't really even see if the weed is wet, I just give it a quick shot and move on.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> It doesn't take much at all. The technical answer is one gallon of spot spraying mix should cover about 1,000 square feet. I mix at the high rate and use a yellow TeeJet nozzle for spot spraying. I make a single pass over the weed. The heavier you spray the higher the risk of discoloring desirable turfgrass. The lighter you spray the higher the risk of needing a second application after a week or two. Neither are really the end of the world. Spray with confidence. :thumbup:


I was a little heavy handed with my application of celcius and it made the bermuda a lighter shade of green, looked funny for a couple of weeks. I now have a sedge grass issue, going to bust out the sedgehammer plus soon.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Crimson2v said:


> I was a little heavy handed with my application of celcius and it made the bermuda a lighter shade of green, looked funny for a couple of weeks...


I think we've all probably done the same thing. You just sort of have to get a feel for it.


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

What's the yellow tjet model number? I have the red. Gonna order the yellow


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Success said:


> What's the yellow tjet model number? I have the red. Gonna order the yellow


Here is their nozzle selection guide. Clicking the chart will take you to the PDF nozzle catalog.

Reds are xx11004 (0.40 gpm @ 40psi)
Blues are xx11003 (0.30 gpm @ 40 psi)
Yellows are xx11002 (0.20 gpm @ 40 psi)

Where "xx" is the nozzle style like "XR" or "AI".

So yellow TeeJet nozzles basically give you half the flow of a red at any given pressure. If you just wanted to go down one step, you would order blue. Make sense?


----------



## CH-Johnson (Apr 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> So yellow TeeJet nozzles basically give you half the flow of a red at any given pressure. If you just wanted to go down one step, you would order blue. Make sense?


So which nozzle do you use? There are a lot of yellow ones


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CH-Johnson said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > So yellow TeeJet nozzles basically give you half the flow of a red at any given pressure. If you just wanted to go down one step, you would order blue. Make sense?
> ...


For spot spraying contact herbicides, I'm using a Turbo TeeJet TT11002. An XR11002 would also be a great choice.

Check out this table. It rates the performance of different TeeJet nozzles for contact and systemic applications. It also rates drift management (2nd column from right).

You'll notice that the XR nozzles are rated Excellent for contact products (like Celsius, Certainty, etc). The Turbo TeeJet nozzles are rated Very Good, but have a better Drift Management rating than the XR's.

Side note - you may also notice that the Turbo TwinJet is rated Excellent almost all the way across the board - so why not use those? It emits two fan patterns 60-degrees apart, which is not really conducive to spot spraying.

The colors denote flow rating - yellow is 0.20 gpm at 40 psi. So a yellow XR11002, a yellow Turbo TeeJet (TT11002), and a yellow Air Induction XR (AIXR11002), are all rated for 0.20 gpm at 40 psi.

The 110 in the part number denotes the spray angle (110 degrees).

Hope this helps.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> CH-Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


So you are using the turbo teejet over the XR for better drift management?
I just ordered everything (30$ cheaper from spraysmarter.com, thank you). I went with the xr for celcius application.

Side note: i ordered a wand extension for my back chapin. I like the trigger that comes on it and i already have the tip setup going. Can i just screw the extension into the plastic trigger that comes stock on the chapin? Hope that makes sense


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I ordered a small assortment of nozzles at one point in time and for whatever reason didn't end up with a yellow XR. Either should work fine.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> I ordered a small assortment of nozzles at one point in time and for whatever reason didn't end up with a yellow XR. Either should work fine.


One more quick question. I ordered the whole wand setup, but I've now decided I want a chapin tank that has pressure relief valve. I cannot find just a tank and pump assembly to buy anywhere. Any ideas?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry, I'm not following you...


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Sorry, I'm not following you...


Just a tank, no hose or wand assembly. No matter. I bought a chapin pro series 1gallon from amazon.


----------

